
Investing in Bitcoin: The Asset Allocator’s Perspective - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/@byrnehobart/investing-in-bitcoin-the-asset-allocators-perspective-70c4aa4f221c
======
Flockintosh
Investing in Bitcoin = Investing in MySpace

Ethereum, Monero or Nano on the other hand... now these are actually useful
technologies.

